# "Favicon" next to common links



## S.V.

Hello. Just a small suggestion. For example for Spanish & translation forums:

El 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



CORPES
El 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


CORDE
El 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


CREA
La 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


NGLE (

9.6g)
El 


DLE (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_taco_).



_caballo regalado_

Or using links from English Only, page 1:




Circuit training - Wikipedia (


an entire circuit)



Google Books Ngram Viewer (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


liable to/for a penalty)



BBC article (


does garment include shoes and accessories?)



_He had a friend to say (that) *HE* was his friend_ (


He had a friend to say was his friend)

Gracias. Buenas noches.


----------



## Jektor

I usually include the full address of the website in my links:
forum.wordreference.com - hay-que-ser-más-aficionado-a-viajar-en-coche/#19482872
...so a favicon wouldn't really be needed. But I would have no objection to them being automatically inserted.
.


----------



## Şafak

It hurts my eyes.


----------



## S.V.

Jektor said:


> no objection to them being automatically inserted.
> .


 Oh, yes, I meant that.


----------



## S.V.

Jennifer Weiss said:


> It hurts my eyes.


_Shut your eyes so the heart may become your eye, and with that vision look upon another world._ 🙏


----------



## Şafak

S.V. said:


> _Shut your eyes so the heart may become your eye, and with that vision look upon another world._ 🙏


When I close my eyes, I do not see anything. This is not the solution.


----------



## elroy

S.V. said:


> El
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORPES
> El
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORDE
> El
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREA
> La
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGLE (
> 
> 9.6g)


These look way too similar to each other to be useful.


----------



## S.V.

Hello. For those, my train of thought was more in regards to Real Academia Española. Banco de datos del Español, RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA or CORPES (after you open CORPES) looking a bit strange to new users, if they hover over the links, in a context where they_ should_ be careful of any odd links, these days, especially if there are no "trusted" green marks next to a user.



Jennifer Weiss said:


> When I close my eyes, I do not see anything.


----------



## Şafak

I must admit the moderators team apparently deals with odd links so efficiently that I have never seen them.


----------



## bearded

Jennifer Weiss said:


> I must admit the moderators team apparently deals with odd links so efficiently that I have never seen them.


Do you mean them (=the moderators) or them (=the odd links)?


----------



## Şafak

bearded said:


> Do you mean them (=the moderators) or them (=the odd links)?




By them I meant the odd links.


----------

